# Can you install Satellite Dish inside a window/at a condo



## MarkW (Mar 11, 2003)

My brother wants to switch from cable to satellite, likely DirecTV, and he lives in a condo and have two questions.
1. Where can I find the best information on the rules for this? I know there are certain rules that protect when a person wants to install a satellite dish in an area such as this or an apartment.
2. His condo originally had a porch which was enclosed with glass into a sun room. Inside that room would be a great place to install it but will a satellite dish receive through a window.


----------



## lostman72 (Nov 28, 2005)

Yes should work fine through a window. If it's not tented or special glass? Does he own the Condo or is he renting it?


----------



## MarkW (Mar 11, 2003)

I'll let him know. He does own the condo.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

lostman72 said:


> Yes should work fine through a window. If it's not tented or special glass? Does he own the Condo or is he renting it?


What is tented glass ?

It should work thru plastic film tinted glass.


----------

